# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أبدى بعضهم للجمع بين هاتين الخصلتين مناسبة

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بَاب النَّمِيمَةُ مِنْ الْكَبَائِرِ 

5708 حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ سَلَامٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبِيْدَةُ بْنُ حُمَيْدٍ أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ خَرَجَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ بَعْضِ حِيطَانِ الْمَدِينَةِ فَسَمِعَ صَوْتَ إِنْسَانَيْنِ يُعَذَّبَانِ فِي قُبُورِهِمَا فَقَالَ :
(يُعَذَّبَانِ وَمَا يُعَذَّبَانِ فِي كَبِيرٍ وَإِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرٌ كَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا لَا يَسْتَتِرُ مِنْ الْبَوْلِ وَكَانَ الْآخَرُ يَمْشِي بِالنَّمِيمَةِ) 
ثُمَّ دَعَا بِجَرِيدَةٍ فَكَسَرَهَا بِكِسْرَتَيْنِ أَوْ ثِنْتَيْنِ فَجَعَلَ كِسْرَةً فِي قَبْرِ هَذَا وَكِسْرَةً فِي قَبْرِ هَذَا فَقَالَ لَعَلَّهُ يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمَا مَا لَمْ يَيْبَسَا.


**( لطيفة ) :** أبدى بعضهم للجمع بين هاتين الخصلتين مناسبة ، 
وهي أن البرزخ مقدمة للآخرة ، وأول ما يقضى فيه يوم القيامة من حقوق الله الصلاة 
ومن حقوق العباد الدماء ، 
ومفتاح الصلاة التطهر من الحدث والخبث 
ومفتاح الدماء الغيبة والسعي بين الناس بالنميمة بنشر الفتن التي يسفك بسببها الدماء .



[فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله (١٠/ ٤٨٦)]*

----------

